# Fine tuning question



## 8thsinner (Nov 26, 2014)

Ok, so i've spent a week tweeking and tuning and finally have a band size i'm liking the speed and power I'm getting now.
I've switched my pouches from roo to chrome tanned suede sor now for grip. 
The z pouch system completely failed me no matter what way I made it so I'm whipping them on now.
I'm using folded tapered TBG Flats 21mm-18mm at approx 6.5"

I'm simply slipping the loop onto the toucan, as in the pic.

Now, is there a better way to keep the bands from moving around that what I'm doing?
I'm not finished tweaking what I'm doing but the black tube keeps slipping.

Also, do wrinkles against the flat of the fork effect performance?


----------



## 8thsinner (Nov 26, 2014)

My phone sucks. Pic uploading not working I think.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

I've enjoyed shooting my Toucan for several years now , and almost always shoot flats. If you care to take the time to explain what your wanting to do (ammo size? speed, etc.... I could probably help you..

Heck....

This might be enough to help right here....

://slingshotforum.com/topic/39906-agile-toucan-deeelux/


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

Good idea :violin: :violin:


----------

